# Looking for unsettling/disturbing CDs



## Loogs (Sep 7, 2009)

My personal favorite is of course John Carpenter's original score to "Halloween". It is very subtle and simple, but packs such an emotional unrest with the 4 majors themes that are within. I have used and edited it extensively into my haunt the past 2 years, but I want to try something else this year.

I was recommended the releases by Midnight Syndicate, who are local here in Cleveland. I've heard two albums so far, and there is just too much 'cheese' going on that takes away from the eerie atmosphere. Maybe I was just listening to the wrong ones? I know they have quite a few.

Please throw me some recommendations. Albums/soundtracks/FX CDs that are disturbing, unsettling, and/or uncomfortable. Something just downright harrowing and bone-chilling; *real* horror music. I would prefer mainly just atmosphere/ambient background without conventional rhythm, but I am willing to listen to anything!


----------



## Xfireboyx (Sep 19, 2008)

I find "tubular Bells" to be really unsettling... something about the way the song is arranged is just... well... haunting to me.

I LOVE the bass riff in that song.


----------



## jlb307 (Oct 15, 2007)

The theme song to "The Omen" always used to give me the creeps.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Well, my recommendation for eerie creepy stuff has got to be Midnight syndicate and Nox Arcana. Midnight, i think born of the night is awesome. I also really like Vampire from nox.


----------



## Loogs (Sep 7, 2009)

Haha, that's funny you guys mentioned "Tubular Bells" and the theme from 'The Exorcist'; they're the same piece of music! Yeah, definitely creepy.

"Lizard Point" and "The Lost Day" by Brian Eno (off the album 'Ambient 4: On Land') are pretty creepy tracks I stumbled across in my search. I think they actually used one of those tracks in the new movie 'Shutter Island'. That's more of what I'm looking for; ominous, foreboding music.


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

I have an album on my website that is pretty damn creepy to me. Lots of screams, it's narriated and pretty cool. It's out of print as well.

It's called "A Night in a haunted house/A night in a graveyard." Free to download!

http://oct31st.org/downloads.html (at the bottom of the page)

Let me know what you think!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

kprimm said:


> Well, my recommendation for eerie creepy stuff has got to be Midnight syndicate and Nox Arcana. Midnight, i think born of the night is awesome. I also really like Vampire from nox.


Actually, Midnight Syndicate did _Vampyre_, not Nox Arcana; theirs is _Transylvania_. Either way, I'd recommend both groups, too. 

NA actually has a reimagined version of the _Halloween_ theme song, called "Fade to Black", on _Blackthorn Asylum_. Check it out and see what you think, Loogs: http://www.noxarcana.com/blackthorn.html


----------



## Loogs (Sep 7, 2009)

adam, that album is pretty cool. It definitely has some creepy tracks throughout. I enjoyed listening to it, I wish there was a non-vocal version!

Garthgoyle, the redone theme is interesting. Without the 5/4 time signature, the mood loses a bit, but they probably would have been taken to court if they kept it. A new spin on classic tunes can be a good thing.

I ran into some other creepy albums. I forgot I had the original soundtrack to 'Silent Hill 3' [video game], that has some pretty haunting melodies in it. But without a doubt, after hearing most of the album "Stalker" by Robert Rich & B. Lustmord, I have found some frightening music. Just listen to tracks like "Undulating Terrain" or "Hidden Refuge" and you will truly be creeped out. I could just feel the chills run down my spine. Wow.

I have plenty of audio equipment, after so much research and listening to such inspirational tracks, I just decided I want to make my own. I'll be utilizing a lot of reverb and some VSTs to create a haunting background ambience. Time to scour the fields, microphone in hand, searching for some creepy sounds!

Thanks everyone for your thoughts and ideas! I'll report back once I conjure up something creepy!


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

> Something just downright harrowing and bone-chilling; real horror music. I would prefer mainly just atmosphere/ambient background without conventional rhythm, but I am willing to listen to anything!


Here are a few you may want to check out.

Most of these tracks I found on emusic.com:

"Hell"- from the album "Helloween" by Halloween Music. One of my personal favorites. It's like subtle orchestral chamber music with unintelligible voices in the background. Pretty creepy.

"Zombie Zone"-from "The Soundtrack Collection" by Claudio Simonetti.
"Halloween"- from "The Soundtrack Collection" by Claudio Simonetti-an interesting rendition of John Carpenter's theme from "Halloween"

"Carnival Of Souls", "Spirit Symphony", and "Zombie Sonata"-from the album "Music For Zombies" by Verne Langdon. On emusic's website, they list the artist's name for this album only as 'Music For Zombies'.

"Screams From The Cemetery"-from the album "Blood, Brains, & Rock 'n' Roll" by Zombie Girl. Contrary to the title, this track contains no screams, just good ambient background music and subtle sounds you'd hear in a cemetery on a warm summer night. Another of my personal favorites.

And one of my favorites fitting this category is the theme song from "A Nightmare On Elm Street" by Charles Bernstein.

Let me know what you think of these, Loogs.



> NA actually has a reimagined version of the Halloween theme song, called "Fade to Black", on Blackthorn Asylum.


I already have several versions of the theme to "Halloween". and this version is a must have for me as well. I also really like the track "When Darkness Falls" from this CD. I just bought "Shadow Of The Raven", so Blackthorn Asylum will be my next CD purchase. Thanks for the info Garthgoyle.


----------



## blee (Apr 1, 2010)

There is a techno artist who goes by the name Brian Anurysm (however that is spelled). he does, as I recall, very dark, creepy, and atmospheric techno. good Halloween music. I'm a DJ; we know a lot of obscure dance artists.....


----------



## Lonescarer (Jun 4, 2009)

The score from "The Shining" by Wendy Carlos. It's pretty freaky. I use it in a couple different parts of my haunt particularly the tracks "Heartbeats and Worry" and "Horror Show." Also most tracks off the album "Postal Pieces" by James Tenney


----------



## Nega Knight (Apr 30, 2009)

If you want something a little bit different, I can recommend 'Bohren & der Club of Gore'. The only way I can describe them is sort of like "doom jazz" I guess. Think the kind of music that you might hear in an old film noir, but much darker sounding, and sort of suffused with an omni-present aura of dread. Really really good for setting a mood.

Check 'em out on youtube or something; it'll be worth your time.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Years back, there was a dark ambient compilation called "Funeral Songs". It is beautifully creepy. A little goth, a little industrial. Also, albums by Lustmord, including a collaboration called "Stalker" with Robert Rich, are DARK.


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

Nox Arcana and Midnight Syndicate have some very eerie music... I like "Shadow of the Raven" by Nox Arcana - lots of dreary songs!


----------



## tank.1007 (Jul 25, 2010)

i found some sick music you can order from www.hauntaudio.com the gore galore section is some of the creepiest music out there


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

*Music*

I would also recommend "A Night in a Haunted House." That's the one I play upstairs serving as atmospheric background for our Halloween parties. Cool that you have it on your web site. Of course Midnight Syndicate and Nox Arcana have great stuff out there. I play tracks from both on the front porch going into our house. A friend of mine has his own material out now called Daemonyx.

Paul.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Dinosaur1972 said:


> Years back, there was a dark ambient compilation called "Funeral Songs". It is beautifully creepy. A little goth, a little industrial. Also, albums by Lustmord, including a collaboration called "Stalker" with Robert Rich, are DARK.


YES Lustmord has some awesome dark stuff !!


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Gore-Galore has some awesome cds!
I've used several of their cds over the years in my haunted maze. Vol. 14 "Creepy Crawlers" really freaked them out. 
Can either purchase their cds or download them cheaper.
www.gore-galore.com


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Anything by the Spice Girls... 

Goblin have done a pretty decent job with their Argento soundtracks. Quite a lot of Italian horror has some good soundtracks.

YouTube- Dawn of the Dead (Zombi) - Italian Soundtrack - Part 1

YouTube- Goblin Suspiria

YouTube- Deep Red - (Profondo Rosso) - Goblin


I love Fulci too and this is one of my fave horror movie scores.

YouTube- The Beyond OST. Track 6-Voci Dal Nulla


I've mentioned the thief game soundtrack before. I find this one creepy.

YouTube- Thief Deadly Shadows OST - Shalebridge Cradle


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

All this music talk is making me want to listen to Rob Zombie's Living Dead Girl (with cool video on You tube) non-stop...over and over... while I am making props... Gotta get it out of my system before MysterE gets home! EEK!


----------



## Loogs (Sep 7, 2009)

So much creepiness! I have listened to almost all these recommendations and have gotten a lot of inspiration. I still have some more locales to record but with what I've recorded, processed, and edited, I can't believe how weird and scary everyday sounds can be. I'll be sure to post some stuff soon.


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

The music from The Shining is unsettling/jarring yet subtle. You can get some of it online, buy the soundtrack, or look for stuff by "Gyorgy Ligeti".

I also tend to go for horror movie soundtracks or scores such as 28 Days Later, Sleepy Hollow, American Werewolf in Paris(has a lot of vocal, but some instrumental), etc...


----------



## aljmac (Aug 17, 2010)

adam said:


> I have an album on my website that is pretty damn creepy to me. Lots of screams, it's narriated and pretty cool. It's out of print as well.
> 
> It's called "A Night in a haunted house/A night in a graveyard." Free to download!
> 
> ...


Adam, that is probably my favorite Halloween album from my youth. Thanks for posting it. I had an mp3 version that I made from our original cassette, so your version was much better broken into tracks and with much better fidelity than mine.


----------



## vidscenes (Sep 14, 2009)

You could make your own creepy background track by using a free program called Paul's Stretch to distort existing music into longer, eerie songs. I'm an Apple guy, but this software is available for Windows as well.


----------



## Rob Zombie (Oct 30, 2009)

The Pet Sematary soundtrack is the scariest soundtrack ever made IMHO....and not too many people have heard it. The violin section is sick and will make your skin crawl!


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

Loogs said:


> Haha, that's funny you guys mentioned "Tubular Bells" and the theme from 'The Exorcist'; they're the same piece of music! Yeah, definitely creepy.
> 
> "Lizard Point" and "The Lost Day" by Brian Eno (off the album 'Ambient 4: On Land') are pretty creepy tracks I stumbled across in my search. I think they actually used one of those tracks in the new movie 'Shutter Island'. That's more of what I'm looking for; ominous, foreboding music.


Yes Brian Eno has a lot of wonderful music.


----------

